

Unofficial Github Cards - lepture
https://github.com/lepture/github-cards
This is the unofficial GitHub Cards. It has cards for your GitHub profile and cards for your repositories.
======
MikeKusold
Here is the project's home page with examples: [http://lab.lepture.com/github-
cards/](http://lab.lepture.com/github-cards/)

------
taspeotis
What's the difference between a card and a widget [1]?

[http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/blog/a-beautiful-jquery-
git...](http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/blog/a-beautiful-jquery-github-
widget)

~~~
jlogsdon
I think they are synonymous currently. I wouldn't mind seeing Cards used for
"static" things and Widgets for more interactive... widgets.

------
samatman
May I offer a minor note? More correct English would be "Available for hire"
rather than "Available for hiring".

These look great. Kudos!

~~~
lepture
Thanks, I've fixed that.

------
ultimoo
Nice, the design reminds me of the twitter 'cards' which embed tweets on blog
posts and such. Which is great because it is already a familiar design
paradigm and I'm used to it. Great work!

------
gableroux
This is an awesome idea. Totally looks good and I'd definitly add something
lile that on my portfolio. I hope this will get attention by the gh guys :)

------
thejosh
Example, as there is no screenshot:
[http://jsfiddle.net/nPavb/](http://jsfiddle.net/nPavb/)

~~~
lepture
Actually, there is a demo: [http://lab.lepture.com/github-
cards/](http://lab.lepture.com/github-cards/)

------
purephase
I'm amazed that there is no demo or screenshot for something so clearly
awesome.

~~~
statenjason
It's in the repo description: [http://lab.lepture.com/github-
cards/](http://lab.lepture.com/github-cards/)

------
michaelchum
Really nice work, good idea, it seems like a social network for devs

------
wyck
Aren't API requests limited to 60 per hour if Unauthenticated?

~~~
lepture
That is true. [https://github.com/lepture/github-
cards#limitation](https://github.com/lepture/github-cards#limitation)

------
chloerei
Awesome!! It can embed in blog posts to show project info. I hope github
should release a official widget.

------
pizn
That's what I need! Awesome!! @lepture, may change the project domain?

------
zypeh
Wow, I love it

------
edokeh
Nice job, I like it

------
edokeh
Nice job

